# FraudRecord is at it again



## Joshua-Epic (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Anyone else get bombarded with spam emails from Fraud Record for Psychz Networks just a little bit ago? I received 4 emails and all stating:


"You've received this message because you've registered with FraudRecord and accepted to receive e-mail from our sponsors.
If you no longer wish to receive e-mail from us, you may unsubscribe here:
http://www.fraudrecord.com/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=notification"
Even though on Fraud Record, if you look at the notifications page, it clearly only states "Receive forum newsletters, announcements and important notifications by email" and not sponsor emails. I dont personally want to report the email for spam, but I am sure someone else will.


----------



## Nett (Feb 12, 2015)

Got it too...Money is what matters


----------



## Joshua-Epic (Feb 12, 2015)

Which I understand that, every one has to make ends meet, but atleast request permission before sending out our emails to some provider. In most cases, I just won't buy from a place that mass mails spam around.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's a quote from December when @harzem lied through his teeth and said no more unsolicited emails would be sent.



> As for the "emailing practices involved", this was a single e-mail which will be the last according to Harzem. If he does send another e-mail then there's something to discuss but so far Harzem hasn't given me any reason to distrust him.


----------



## drmike (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's what happened with FraudRecord and be aware, your info got out in public:


----------



## Joshua-Epic (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh awesome news.


----------



## WSWD (Feb 13, 2015)

Got them as well.  Didn't he say this wasn't going to happen anymore?


----------



## PortCTL (Feb 13, 2015)

This Connection is Untrusted

You have asked Firefox to connect securely to fraudrecord.com, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.

Normally, when you try to connect securely, sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified.


----------



## northhosts (Feb 17, 2015)

We ended up getting flooded with these as well.

Jon


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Feb 18, 2015)

Are there other options besides FR that we can use?


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 18, 2015)

Jasson.Pass said:


> Are there other options besides FR that we can use?


Maxmind is about the only one.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Feb 18, 2015)

There is also FraudLabsPro (fraudlabspro.com), which has a free WHMCS module.


----------



## drmike (Feb 18, 2015)

AMDbuilder said:


> There is also FraudLabsPro (fraudlabspro.com), which has a free WHMCS module.


On matrix they have, looks pretty comprehensive.   But it's going to cost   Not too bad really on cost, but cheap folks will complain.

http://fraudlabspro.com/plan


----------



## TierNet (Feb 18, 2015)

Same here.. even we have been receiving emails from FraudRecord about Psychz Networks.


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

Joshua-Epic said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Anyone else get bombarded with spam emails from Fraud Record for Psychz Networks just a little bit ago? I received 4 emails and all stating:
> 
> ...


I do not believe so. FraudRecord has been pretty good at keeping the fraudulent clients out for us.


----------



## PacketPunks (Mar 31, 2015)

Very annoying to receive these, does this not constitute as spam?


----------



## drmike (Mar 31, 2015)

PacketPunks said:


> Very annoying to receive these, does this not constitute as spam?


[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Yeah it's spam.  Is there an opt out?  Use it or demand one.[/SIZE]


----------



## MannDude (Mar 31, 2015)

This is an old(ish) thread... I don't recall anything has been sent since the February sending. I'm hoping Harzem finds a way to continue the project without needing to send out unsolicited emails.

vpsBoard recently has become a FraudRecord supporter and advertiser, it's a great project and deserves funding since it's such a great resource but hopefully this can be done in less intrusive means.


----------



## Steven F (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone have any info on FraudLabsPro vs MaxMind?


----------



## stealthyhosting (Apr 1, 2015)

Steven F said:


> Anyone have any info on FraudLabsPro vs MaxMind?


A lot of companies (us included) use MaxMind to help prevent fraud. MaxMind will help greatly in identifying open proxies, geolocations for high risk countries and distance from billing address, etc.


----------

